# Grand Mayan, Grand Luxxe - Nuevo Vallarta



## nomadio (Mar 3, 2014)

We are considering an exchange into the Grand Mayan or Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta.  We are attracted to the properties because we have young children and understand that the pools are excellent.  However, based on my research I also have a number of concerns.  Just how much of a hassle it is to check in, get your bags, etc?  Is it really that difficult to leave the resort to go to restaurants?  We usually have breakfast and sometimes lunch in the room then eat out for supper.  What’s this I hear about having to pay someone to bring groceries to your room?  If we do eat at the resort are the prices really that exorbitant?  What will I pay for a poolside beer?  I assume one cannot bring their own drinks down to the pool.  As far as rooms go, I imagine we won’t get ocean view if we don’t attend a timeshare presentation but I don’t care about ocean view.  I suppose my question is, are these properties a trade off between great pools on the one hand, and inconvenience, aggravation and steep prices on the other hand?  Thank you for any input you might have.


----------



## mikenk (Mar 3, 2014)

Whew, lots of questions!!

On check-in, I don't have recent experience at Grand Mayan; I have had no problems at Grand Luxxe or Grand Bliss or in the past at GM. It is a large resort and everything now funnels through the Santuario; I guess there could be back up issues there with luggage. Actually, you should just expect the entire experience from getting off the plane, getting through customs, getting through the sea of TS sharks, finding the right shuttle service, through check-in to be a hassle - then go have a margarita and enjoy the rest of the week.

On restaurants, there are a number of restaurants in and around the town of Nuevo and growing all the time. Most require a cheap taxi ride from the Santuario - very easy. A few around the marina are walking distance if you prefer. All the complaints are about closing one walkway; now you have to take a shuttle to the front gate to walk. Depending on which restaurant, this is actually just as close - and nicer walk. There are also great restaurants in Bucerias and of course PV - easy by taxi. we never feel stuck at the resort.

On prices, room service is quite reasonable and efficient. Nice lunches poolside  can be had for 9 to 12 bucks - more if you want. Comparable dinners are I would guess about 10-20% higher than nice off resort restaurants. You can take your own wine bottles to dinner for corking fee; wine list is reasonable price.

Never heard anything about paying someone to bring groceries. We always take a taxi to walmart for groceries, beer, and wine. You can carry them to your room from the santuario where the taxi drops you or they will bring them to you. We always let them do that - why not?

We have never had a problem carrying plastic cups with anything we want in them around anywhere.

As for the cost of a beer poolside, I really don't remember - but don't remember being shocked. However, because of the many happy hours somewhere, we generally opt for margaritas when pool side.

The service and friendliness of all the workers are the best I have ever been; we always find a place by the pool even in busy times; and we always have a great time. The GM activity center people are great with kids.

Just go, you will have a great time.

Mike


----------



## winnipiseogee (Mar 3, 2014)

Let me start by saying that before we had kids the Grand Mayan would have been my idea of hell.  That said we now have a one and three year old and just returned 2 days ago from the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.    It was one of the best timeshare vacations we have yet had!!!!

The Grand Mayan is wonderfully kid focused and everything about it worked for a family with young kids.  We had my mother in-law with us so we went out to dinner several times.  We found the on-site restaurants had great food and were VERY reasonably priced.  Lunches were another matter.  They had a deli/grocery the was very good and reasonably priced.  We found the poolside lunches were mediocre, a bit pricey and very slow.  

We had no problem with bringing groceries into the hotel.  The bellhops will help you if you want but you do not otherwise need to pay anyone.

I know we stayed at a different property than you are looking at but... I just booked a week at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta for next year lol.    We spoke to several owners who told us the Nuevo was even nicer and more kid friendly than Riviera so we figured we had to try.  

Go ahead an book it.  I think you and your kids will have an amazing time.


----------



## patty5ia (Mar 3, 2014)

We were at Grand Mayan Nuevo last week for two weeks.  The resort appeals mostly to couples with young children and lots of older couples.  The check in was easy and we didn't get an ocean view, but one of the garage and buses coming and going all day bringing the workers in to work.  Noisy and unappealing.  However, check-in was quick and the grounds are beautiful.  The lazy river is fun for everyone.  Bringing groceries in from outside is a bit of a hassle and the kitchens are not very complete, no oven or dishwasher and few utensils.  Ok for breakfast and leftovers and not much else.  The restaurants on site are okay but rather expensive, especially if you have kids.  And going off site to eat with kids would be more difficult, at least $5 to 8 dollars for the taxi.   Going to Puerto Vallarta cost $20 each way for the taxi.  The Mexicans who work there are wonderful and the kids seem to like the pools and activities.
It was a good vacation but not a place I would return to.  Why go to Mexico and stay at a resort, it is expensive to fly there.  And you don't see much of the real Mexico.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nomadio (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone – very helpful.  I should have provided more context with my initial query.  We’ve been to Nuevo previously so we sort of have the lay of the land.  We stayed at Paradise Village and really liked it.  I would have no problem going back there but with exchanges it never hurts to increase your list of acceptable resorts so that you have a better chance of getting something on a particular date.  As for the GM and GL, I was just concerned that it would take me a long time just to get off the resort or from one part of the resort to another, and with a 1 year old and a 4 year old life is already sufficiently challenging.  We are also budget conscious so I’m pleased to hear that not all of the food is over-priced.  I’d heard about $15 hamburgers, and while I don’t generally eat hamburgers in Mexico, those types of prices would steer me away from a place.  The other thing I should have mentioned is that we are going for 2 weeks, and week 1 is the big resort, big pool portion of the vacation.  For week 2 we are at a condo on the south side of PV.  Thanks again.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 3, 2014)

We are at the Grand Mayan now.  Food is overpriced for sure but ok, and convenient.  The check in was terrible, painfully slow (40 minutes waiting in line- our individual check in was fine once we got to counter).  Then we had another hour wait to get into the room beyond the normal checkin time (ie check in time is 5pm, our room was not ready until 6pm).  We negotiated free wifi/safe at check in, but it's been a big on-going hassle to get the wifi access codes on a daily basis.  Generally speaking, everything that is a glitch on the GM's end must be repeatedly "verified" at their end while you are made to wait (vs the resort accommodating you and verifying on their own time).  Obviously more concerned about capturing any potential revenue stream instead of providing hassle-free service.

Cab into south end of Malecon was $25 and easy enough.  

Beach service is very good. 

The resort is beautiful & overall we're quite happy/pleased, despite the drawbacks we mentioned above.

H


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lots to do here with kids!!! Small wave pool, splash pads, lazy river, beach bungee trampoline....

Kids are entertained all the time (9 and 12) and wal mart is close for groceries (70 pesos) and bell boy takes groceries up for you right out of the cab. There is a store where you can buy a few things, but it takes 20 minutes to walk there and prices are 5 X walmart, with a poor selection.  We eat 90%of the meals in the room, had one at the pool and pizza delivered to the room, both which were very good.  A beer is 55 pesos at the pool, and you are not supposed to bring your own down, but when I grab chips and waters from the room, I'll bring one down. 

Property is huge, but we don't venture away from grand mayan, not much point since this is where everything is!!! Just be careful of the nickel and dime charges (see my other thread) and know you will not get an ocean view as an exchanger.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pammex (Mar 11, 2014)

I just returned from Grand Mayan on an exchange, our check in went fine and smooth.  Bellboys brought groceries up to room.  Valet parking...cabs are available but sometimes by the time you pay cab fare just as well to dine on site.  We had breakfast for the most part in room, some lunches in room and only one dinner in room.  
Restaurants are pricey but portions are very big so sharing is an option.  
Beer by pool 55 pesos most mixed drinks martinis margaritas etc.  100 pesos and up.  
The wave pool and lazy river and all the other pools cannot be beat...we are headed back in July with family.  Really enjoyed our stay a lot, the property is amazing.  
Only issue we had was a security issues, loss, on check out, so keep any and all valuables close despite appearance of pride in security and such...awaiting a response on this issue from Grand Mayan before I post more on this.  

We were very happy with our stay there and cannot wait to go in July with son and his family, which includes our grandson...I so hope the other issue is resolved satisfactorily.  sigh..


----------



## Pat H (Mar 11, 2014)

Heathpack, Are you in NV? I am also here with 5 other Tuggers until Friday. We have to get together.

I for one am not happy about all the changes. Back gate is closed and you need to take 2 shuttles if you want to go to the front gate. When we arrived, the taxi drops you off in an area where your luggage is taken, tagged and held until you get to your room. We were then walked a short distance and pointed to a bridge and told to follow the signs to the GM. It's a good walk especially after flying all day. There are actually shuttles a few steps away at Santaurio. I saw the employees direct several people that way. When I complained about it at "update", I was called a liar.

The resort is beautiful but the restaurants are expensive. Employees are terrific. However, I feel like a prisoner. I own at MP PV and will probably stay there from now on.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 11, 2014)

heathpack said:


> We are at the Grand Mayan now.  Food is overpriced for sure but ok, and convenient.  The check in was terrible, painfully slow (40 minutes waiting in line- our individual check in was fine once we got to counter).  Then we had another hour wait to get into the room beyond the normal checkin time (ie check in time is 5pm, our room was not ready until 6pm).  We negotiated free wifi/safe at check in, but it's been a big on-going hassle to get the wifi access codes on a daily basis.  Generally speaking, everything that is a glitch on the GM's end must be repeatedly "verified" at their end while you are made to wait (vs the resort accommodating you and verifying on their own time).  Obviously more concerned about capturing any potential revenue stream instead of providing hassle-free service.
> 
> Cab into south end of Malecon was $25 and easy enough.
> 
> ...



We exchanged into the Grand Luxxe in NV and we did not have any of the issues that you mentioned.


----------



## mikenk (Mar 11, 2014)

Pammex made a good point; the dinner portions are quite large. We often share not to save money, but not to waste. The meal plan is really nice from this perspective as sharing the three course meal is often quite enough for both. My DIL on last trip never ordered a full meal. 

We take taxis and never even consider the cost. In the whole scheme of vacation costs, it is a bargain. On last trip, we had one trip to walmart, one to Bucerias, one to the Malecon, two to NV, and a van for airport return. Total was ~90 bucks for the four of us.

I personally found the Santuario fine as hub for shuttles and taxis - never had much of a wait for either. While we did not have a wait at check-in, I could see where congestion there could be a problem at times as others have noted.

Mike


----------



## lshpak (Mar 13, 2014)

Can anybody comment on their beaches. Is it swimable?


----------



## heathpack (Mar 13, 2014)

Pat H said:


> Heathpack, Are you in NV? I am also here with 5 other Tuggers until Friday. We have to get together.
> 
> I for one am not happy about all the changes. Back gate is closed and you need to take 2 shuttles if you want to go to the front gate. When we arrived, the taxi drops you off in an area where your luggage is taken, tagged and held until you get to your room. We were then walked a short distance and pointed to a bridge and told to follow the signs to the GM. It's a good walk especially after flying all day. There are actually shuttles a few steps away at Santaurio. I saw the employees direct several people that way. When I complained about it at "update", I was called a liar.
> 
> The resort is beautiful but the restaurants are expensive. Employees are terrific. However, I feel like a prisoner. I own at MP PV and will probably stay there from now on.



We left last Friday, March 8.  Otherwise would have loved to meet up!

H


----------



## heathpack (Mar 13, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> We exchanged into the Grand Luxxe in NV and we did not have any of the issues that you mentioned.



Lol, I guess we had bad luck then.  Beach service towards end of week was terrible.

We wound up going to Walmart & fixing a lot of meals in.  We really did have a swell time, despite the few hassles.  Maybe Grand Luxxe would have been a better choice service-wisebbut we were afraid of the construction.

The resort was very beautiful and I swam a zillion laps- 8 miles in 6 days- so I was happy.

H


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 14, 2014)

heathpack said:


> Lol, I guess we had bad luck then.  Beach service towards end of week was terrible.
> 
> We wound up going to Walmart & fixing a lot of meals in.  We really did have a swell time, despite the few hassles.  Maybe Grand Luxxe would have been a better choice service-wisebbut we were afraid of the construction.
> 
> ...



I actually liked the Mayan Riviera property better than the NV one.  At both resorts we sat at the pools because we did not love their beach facilities--- not the Royal Sands beach!


----------



## hellolani (May 15, 2015)

Heathpack, could you please elaborate on how you negotiated free wifi and safe at check in?  We'll be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2015)

Didn't they start including wifi with the mandatory $75 resort fee?


----------



## hurnik (May 15, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Didn't they start including wifi with the mandatory $75 resort fee?



It depends on the various exchanges and when it happened.

I had one via Registry Collection which was booked after like March of 2014, so there was a $75 fee including WiFi and the transportation.  No charge for the safe (at least I didn't see one on the bill).

My family used my SFX exchanges and had no $75 fee or safe charges.

But now the SFX deposits list the $75 fee (again, depends on WHEN you booked).  We'll see about the safe fee this time around.

Not sure about owners.


----------



## hellolani (May 16, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if they have high chairs we can use in the room to feed our toddler?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 16, 2015)

hurnik said:


> It depends on the various exchanges and when it happened.
> 
> I had one via Registry Collection which was booked after like March of 2014, so there was a $75 fee including WiFi and the transportation.  No charge for the safe (at least I didn't see one on the bill).
> 
> ...



But without the $75 fee did you have to pay for wifi or was it included?  It seems like they are just moving away from the fee for internet and substituting the mandatory $75 resort fee.  

I would imagine owners that have those kinds of fees included as part of contract amenities won't have to pay and those that don't have it in their contract will have to either pay the resort fee or the other fees a la carte.


----------



## hurnik (May 17, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> But without the $75 fee did you have to pay for wifi or was it included?  It seems like they are just moving away from the fee for internet and substituting the mandatory $75 resort fee.
> 
> I would imagine owners that have those kinds of fees included as part of contract amenities won't have to pay and those that don't have it in their contract will have to either pay the resort fee or the other fees a la carte.



Sorry, free wi-fi for everyone including those that didn't have it in the fee.  Well at least for those of us in the Grand Bliss/Grand Luxxe.  You can pay an EXTRA fee of $75 (it was in pesos) for "high-speed" wi-fi.  Given the fact that the wi-fi in all the pool areas is horrible (you can get 4 bars of wi-fi but it just doesn't let you get anywhere), I just used the free one and was able to stream netflix/Tivo from home (BTW, can't use Netflix on your pc as it'll detect you're outside the US, but the app on the smartphone ironically works fine).

But enforcement/service consistency was not very good in the NV location.  You'd get like 3 different answers to the same question and you'll just have to be surprised by what actually happens.


----------



## hurnik (May 17, 2015)

hellolani said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have high chairs we can use in the room to feed our toddler?



You can request one.  You'll probably have to ask for it multiple times as well.  I believe my sister had to call twice and it still didn't show up until the next afternoon when they asked the THIRD time (this time they asked the housekeeping lady directly).  Concierge's were either clueless or the computer system is really bad.


----------



## blackjack (Jun 11, 2015)

Just booked plane tickets for our trip to the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta for late October.  Can't wait despite the slight scare from another thread regarding violence in the area.  I read as much as I could and decided to go ahead.  

Now to the fun part.  Planning!

Some quick questions for people who know the property.
1.  Do they offer free shuttle to the property?  Any other suggestions on transportation?  Do they stop by Walmart/Costco/Super Market prior to getting to resort?

2.  Are there any meal plans available at this resort?  

4.  Do they offer cribs for toddlers? or just pack and plays?

We will have a pretty large group as I booked two 3 bedroom units for the same time.  Anything to watch out for?  Anything to be excited for?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## hurnik (Jun 11, 2015)

blackjack said:


> Just booked plane tickets for our trip to the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta for late October.  Can't wait despite the slight scare from another thread regarding violence in the area.  I read as much as I could and decided to go ahead.
> 
> Now to the fun part.  Planning!
> 
> ...



Depends upon your definition of "Free".  Keep in mind I only book via SFX or RegistryVacations.  Both have a $75 fee that includes the shuttle service, Wifi, and housekeeping/room cleaning.  I don't know what happens if you booked via an owner.

Yes, there are coupons for "meal plan".  I personally don't find them very valuable because I can eat breakfast in my room for about $3.  There was a thread a while back about this and what the rates were.  You can split the dinners though, I believe since it's a coupon book.  I don't believe drinks are included.  I think it worked out to like $40-50/day which I find kinda pricey, but others found to be a good value.

Only pack-n-plays that I'm aware of.  At least that's what they gave us.  You can attempt to email that request ahead of time and don't be surprised if you don't have it in the room and have to call multiple times before one finally shows up.  You can also request a high chair as well.

--Kevin


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 11, 2015)

They don't make grocery stops.  Go from the resort in a cab (about 10 minute ride) without the whole group that you will be arriving with, probably easier that way for just a couple/few of your group going.  Cabs take up to 4 passengers.

Take their shuttle from the airport.  As mentioned above, you might have the $75 charge, might not.  Regardless, their shuttle will not cost you any extra. Going back to the airport is not included in any scenario, and costs extra.


----------



## blackjack (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the answers.

Anyone traded in using II?  Wondering if the $75 fee applies when exchanging though II.  

Okay, sounds like we will just use the shuttle service from the resort.  Can't wait.  

I am trying to find information about the 3 bedrooms and I seem to only find 3 types.  Either a Presidential corner one in the regular Luxxe buildings or a 3 bedroom in the Spa tour and the loft 3 bedrooms in the Punta?  Is that right?  I would be super happy with any of them so just wondering.  

Thanks.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 12, 2015)

We've traded in 5 times through II.  As of last year the $75 fee applied.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 12, 2015)

blackjack said:


> I am trying to find information about the 3 bedrooms and I seem to only find 3 types.  Either a Presidential corner one in the regular Luxxe buildings or a 3 bedroom in the Spa tour and the loft 3 bedrooms in the Punta?  Is that right?  I would be super happy with any of them so just wondering.
> 
> Thanks.



The corner units in the regular Luxxe units are called Grand Luxxe Villa; they have an extra room that can be used as a third bedroom. It is really another small living area with large TV, kitchenette module, and balcony - but has fold out couches for sleeping.

The Spa units do have 3 bedroom units that are also the corner units. These units are their own buildings in RM but generally the top floors on Luxxe 3-X) in NV.

The loft units are the center floors on Luxxe 3 & 4 in NV; large two story units with 3 bedrooms.

The Presidential units are in the Punta building and do have some 3 bedroom units.

Mike


----------



## blackjack (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kpeiper (Jun 28, 2015)

We are in a 2 BR Villa in building IV now.  Very spacious.  The extra living area works very well for the kids bedroom with another patio area.  We did pay $75 resort fee.  There is free basic Internet or you can pay for high speed.  Great experience so far!


----------



## mikenk (Jun 28, 2015)

kpeiper said:


> We are in a 2 BR Villa in building IV now.  Very spacious.  The extra living area works very well for the kids bedroom with another patio area.  We did pay $75 resort fee.  There is free basic Internet or you can pay for high speed.  Great experience so far!



I'm not sure of your children's ages, but if preteen or teen, get them to the Grand Mayan activity center - tons of things to do hourly; my Grandkids absolutely loved it. For younger kiddos, the kid zones really seem nice, but have no experience there.

Mike


----------



## VickiS (Sep 15, 2015)

blackjack said:


> Just booked plane tickets for our trip to the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta for late October.  Can't wait despite the slight scare from another thread regarding violence in the area.  I read as much as I could and decided to go ahead.
> 
> Now to the fun part.  Planning!
> 
> ...


blackjack:
We also just booked for GL NV in late October (arriving the 18th). Maybe we'll run into each other!

V


----------



## Karenann (Sep 19, 2015)

*Grand Luxxe: No problems*

We just returned from a week at the Grand Luxxe, and did not experience any problems. No transportation issues: they took us right to our room which was in the Punta - with three bedrooms, 3 full and 1 half baths, a huge deck and living area - it was almost too big.  Service was remarkable: almost too attentive. Maid service was twice a day. Food wonderful: Many restaurant selections with wonderful meals.  We bought a meal plan which was very reasonable and provided all our meals for about $250/pp for the week. I thought the poolside cocktails were good and - at 99 pesos for two drinks during happy hours - were a bargain. However, because you have children, I would recommend the Mayan over the Luxxe as it has more amenities for them: a lazy river, a wave pool, a beach pool. The Grand Luxxe seemed more geared to  a quieter, luxury vacation, then you might want when traveling with children. I think it would be hard to not really enjoyer trip!


----------

